

Will the US handing over to ICANN be only positive? - learnalist

A slightly easier read can be found @ http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/30/icann_us/<p>Otherwise you can read in far more detail @ ICANN
http://www.icann.org/en/announcements/announcement-30sep09-en.htm<p>Either way, i'm curious to understand/read what others might seem are potential positive and negatives for the move away of "ownership" and control from the US Government to a Non profit organisation "ICANN".<p>Does it even matter considering the amount of information which is routed thru the US?<p>Who funds ICANN? So many questions, even if you just post links for me and others to do some reading, that would be great.
======
designtofly
A discussion on one possible outcome: the fight over trademarked domains:

U.S. Loosens Grip On ICANN, Domain Chaos To Follow?
[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/172901/us_loos...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/172901/us_loosens_grip_on_icann_domain_chaos_to_follow.html)

~~~
learnalist
Thanks for the link.

generic top-level domain = gTLD

As mentioned in the article, I do think one of the major issues with ICANN
taking control has been the perceived idea that they will allow for a lot more
gTLD.

As startups, the question will be do you buy out all the domains for with that
name.

Or will an increase in gTLD create a semi "sorted" order. ( Perhaps
categorised is a better word )

ie: I sell cars, I will be buy a domain under ".car".

I want wine, so I will do a google search "red wine site:*.wine".

Not speaking chinese / japanese / arabic myself, what happens when they put
forward a desire to have "foreign word" top level domain. How do us none
readers of the language search/find or even know they exist.

Clearly, for my own knowledge I need to read more, but if ICANN's "only"
funding is from tax of domain names. You would believe they will be less
influenced by funders etc. Which ultimately is a good thing, I feel.

------
wmf
I don't think it will have that much effect; the Internet works and will keep
working as long as ICANN continues to basically do nothing.

ICANN is funded by a tax on domain names. IMO that money is wasted, but at
least it's being wasted in a harmless way.

